# August 2011 photo thread



## Tankus (Aug 2, 2011)

big sky 
Thames nr Millennium and Tower.....ICE stitch


----------



## IC3D (Aug 2, 2011)

South Bank: Fountain near Festival Hall


----------



## Tankus (Aug 2, 2011)

ahh ... not seen that fountain before , good opportunities


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 2, 2011)

DIE you nasty fucks


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## drewg (Aug 7, 2011)

London prepares. MTB racing at Hadleigh Castle. 1 August


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Some photos taken in Cuba.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Tankus (Aug 11, 2011)

looks like a good holiday

'nam  retail park







mainstreet


----------



## Tankus (Aug 11, 2011)

'stow


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 14, 2011)

I was roped into shooting a wedding for an old friend. Nothing particularly inspiring about my shots but I was pleased to be able to cover it in the way they both wanted.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 14, 2011)

I like the angles


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Tankus, it was nice being given a bit more free reign to play with some of the shots - most of them are still pretty standard wedding stuff, and I am not sure some of the angles quite worked as I have imagined, but it was a good challenge - not sure wedding photography is a route I'd go down more regularly though - too much shouting and ordering people (mainly drunk) about...


----------



## Forkboy (Aug 14, 2011)

A few people shots from a night out...


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 15, 2011)

Some great shots there.  Makes me itch to get learning


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 15, 2011)

Brighton Gay Pride Parade 13/08/2011 - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157627305577949/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 15, 2011)

Brighton Gay Pride in Preston Park 13/08/2011 -http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157627437728542/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 15, 2011)

Brighton Gay Pride Sunday Street Party 14/08/2011 - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157627440178124/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 16, 2011)

On the road, from Leh to Srinagar.


----------



## Kippa (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is a picture I took near the castle entrance in Shrewsbury


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 17, 2011)

Preparing Jalebi, Kashmir.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 17, 2011)

Full size:
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6063/6052644992_17c4a4663c_o.jpg

Felixstowe Port panorama, three images stitched with MS ICE, camera was a cheap and cheerful  Fuji Finepix AV200


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 17, 2011)

My fave pic from the weekend, no idea who she is :


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 17, 2011)

or these guys for that matter:


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 17, 2011)

Full Size:
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6206/6053694546_25dc9f0f9f_o.jpg
Sizewell Beach panorama, two images stitched with MS ICE, camera was a cheap and cheerful Fuji Finepix AV200






Full SIze:
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6067/6053733162_26bb132edc_o.jpg

Shotley Marina & HMS Ganges water tower. three images stitched with MS ICE, camera was a cheap and cheerful Fuji Finepix AV200. Next time I will use a tripod!


----------



## Kippa (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is a photo I took of All Saints Church, Bispham, Blackpool, Lancashire UK.


----------



## Kippa (Aug 18, 2011)

A bungalow near to where I live had a Union Jack flag on a pole. I took a shot of it and managed to get the rest of the houses out of it. It turned out quite weill in the end.  Only slight problem was the shutter speed could have been a little bit higher as there was a slight blurring on part of the flag.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 18, 2011)

Kippa said:


> ... Only slight problem was the shutter speed could have been a little bit higher as there was a slight blurring on part of the flag.



What is wrong with a bit of blurring in the flag, I would prefer more - it was flapping in the wind after all


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2011)

I think this is one of my fave pics I've taken all year.






http://www.urban75.org/blog/vintage-at-the-southbank-centre-go-go-girls-and-big-bands/


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 18, 2011)

Various shots from my Flickr, trying to do the 365 day challenge, its getting harder tbh, especially with the shitty weather.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## lobster (Aug 20, 2011)

editor said:


> I think this is one of my fave pics I've taken all year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good shot


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 21, 2011)

A version of this camera or even maybe this camera itself was advertised "Soldier's camera" during WWI. This camera was manufactured in period 1915 and 1926.Anybody have any more info on this beast?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 22, 2011)

Very beautiful black cat neonwilderness


----------



## weltweit (Aug 22, 2011)

Here is ours


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 22, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Very beautiful black cat neonwilderness


It's actually two different cats, but if I ever manage to get them in the same shot it'll be a minor miracle


----------



## weltweit (Aug 22, 2011)

I have one shot of ours with the eyes big, I will post it but the thing that really annoys me is that the whiskers are jagged ... pixelated I think is the word I think it spoils the image anyhow here it is:


----------



## weltweit (Aug 22, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> It's actually two different cats, but if I ever manage to get them in the same shot it'll be a minor miracle



I would love to have a cat again, my boy also, unfortunately I am renting privately now and pets are not permitted.


----------



## Kippa (Aug 23, 2011)

Here is a photo of a sunset at Cleveleys, Lancashire, UK.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Fibrius (Aug 24, 2011)

Great pics! Thank you for posting them!


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 24, 2011)

From when I visited Epping Forest 1/3


----------



## weltweit (Aug 24, 2011)

2/3


----------



## weltweit (Aug 24, 2011)

3/3


----------



## cybertect (Aug 25, 2011)

JC3 does Havana 

I don't suppose you tried the lemonade at the National Hotel? Possibly one of the best things I have ever drunk in my life.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 25, 2011)

A few of my holiday pics




Calstock Viaduct by cybertect, on Flickr




Vickers VR180 Vigor by cybertect, on Flickr




Plaxton OB by cybertect, on Flickr




Roland Levinsky Building by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Aug 25, 2011)

Back to business as usual




The Place core at Level 11 by cybertect, on Flickr




Level 12 by cybertect, on Flickr




Planetfall by cybertect, on Flickr




High Contrast by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 25, 2011)

cybertect said:


> JC3 does Havana
> 
> I don't suppose you tried the lemonade at the National Hotel? Possibly one of the best things I have ever drunk in my life.



I had water at the Hotel Nacional. It's what I needed most at the time. Then, it was Buckaneros at the bar on the corner, just down the hill if you leave the grounds and turn left, on Calle 23.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Aug 25, 2011)

Ah, I spent my time on Calle 23 at _La Zorra y el Cuervo_


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 25, 2011)

cybertect said:


> A few of my holiday pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one!!!


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Kippa (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is another sunset at Cleveleys, Lancashire, UK.  It is a bit better than the other one.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 25, 2011)

Kippa said:


> Here is another sunset at Cleveleys, Lancashire, UK. It is a bit better than the other one.



Yes, Kippa, I much prefer this one. very nice. Must mention though, your horisons are not horisontal


----------



## Kippa (Aug 26, 2011)

This is of the old Blackpool post office, althought the post office has now officially moved to W.H.Smiths further on in town. Still from an architectural point of view it is very nice. Location Blackpool, Lancashire, UK.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 26, 2011)

Canon T90 with Boots 200 slide film




The Shard & Colechurch House by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 28, 2011)

Stowupland Classic Car Show


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 29, 2011)

ChinChin Labs | Nitro Ice Cream | Camden


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 29, 2011)

Taken with a Russian late 1950's Mir-1 37mm f2.8 lens used with a Olympus E420 DSLR. Equates to around 70mm lens 35mm equiv on the DSLR. It is a tad soft ideal maybe for portraits!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 29, 2011)

Weren't Mir blad copies? Shouldn't that be on a mf camera?


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 29, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Weren't Mir blad copies? Shouldn't that be on a mf camera?



Flektogon Carl Zeiss development, not really a copy as the factory was in the Soviet zone of Germany. I think they shipped off half the workforce and manufacturing equipment to Russia after WW2 and worked/developed in conjunction with the old Zeiss factory in Germany certainly in the 1950's and possibly 1960's. Anyway this lens is Mir-1 dating from 1958 in 42mm/Pentax screw mount for use on 35mm SLR's. There was probably loads of other versions including MF ones in various mounts.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 29, 2011)

Brighton's Alternative Notting Hill @ Concorde2 - Bank Holiday Monday 29/08/2011 - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157627548322476/


----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Brighton's Alternative Notting Hill @ Concorde2 - Bank Holiday Monday 29/08/2011 - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157627548322476/



Nice set of pics Mr.Bishie


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 29, 2011)

Cheers!


----------



## Kippa (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is a photo I took of the famous Rose Cottage in the historic plague village of Eyam, Derbyshire, UK.  During the plauge nine members of the Thorpe family who where residing in the cottage died.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 30, 2011)

Decided to try a 1950's Carl Zeiss Jena Flektogon f2.8 35mm Lens with a Olympus E420 DSLR. All at f2.8 and photoscaped! Last one was a bit washed out so decided a sepia version might work?


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 31, 2011)

Sometimes festivals are shit


----------



## northeastoipunk (Sep 2, 2011)

i


stowpirate said:


> Stowupland Classic Car Show


i have relatives from stow upland (the mullengers)


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 3, 2011)

northeastoipunk said:


> i
> 
> i have relatives from stow upland (the mullengers)



There are a lot of people living in Stowupland so sorry I have no idea who they are.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 3, 2011)

reposted in Sept thread, the correct one!


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 3, 2011)

reposted in Sept thread, the correct one!


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 3, 2011)

Who said it was September


----------

